# Megavalanche MTB race



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2013)

This looks pretty crazy!

*http://reviews.mtbr.com/crazy-megavalanche-pov-race-video*






*POV of the start*


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2013)

Check out the POV, it's awesome


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2013)

More, better, footage:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## mriceyman (Jul 23, 2013)

fantastic


----------

